# Range Day/Range Report CMP Garand



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Got out to my local Gun Club today and had a great time with my 2 newest rifle purchases. The Garand is a lot of fun to shoot and shoots really well. I didn't get as many rounds down range as I would have liked because the place was very busy but I got her sighted in and then shot a couple enbloc clips full off hand and sitting at a standard B27 100yds out. The shots in the 7 & 8 rings were fired off hand and unsupported, guess I need to come down and rest more often.



After the Garand I got to shoot up some loads I had worked up for my Marlin 336 in .35 Remington. Here's my best 2 5 shot groups of the day fired off a rest at 50yds with iron sights. Load data is included under the pics.


This is a 200gr Remington Core-Lokt RN bullet over 35.5gr of IMR 4320. Group size center to center is approximately 1.75"


This is a 200gr Sierra Pro Hunter RN bullet over 34.0gr of H335. Group size center to center is approximately 1". This load shot really well but threw one hell of a fireball out the end of the barrel which the 4320 didn't do. Next loads I try will be that Sierra Pro Hunter bullet over the IMR 4320. I did not chronograph any of these loads, I'll do that once I settle on a load that's most accurate.

All in all a great day at the range, the Garand is stupid fun to shoot and is probably more accurate than I am. The M2 ball ammo shoot pretty well for surplus stuff, I imagine handloads will shrink that group considerably. Working up loads for the Garand should be fun.

-Infidel


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats on the shakedown cruise!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Even with surplus ammo, the Garand shots would have taken an adversary down. Just sayin'!


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I've always wanted to shoot a Garand, I know one day I will! I imagine it's a pretty fun rifle!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Infidel, do you use a sling? The leather M1907 sling is good for target use, but cumbersome to set up and get into.
I use a USGI cotton web sling. The Army teaches how to quickly assume the Combat Sling, sometimes called the Hasty Sling by civilians.
Get a Field Manual for the M1 and it will show you how, plus a lot of other info.
I'm so used to the sling it's second nature, and it really helps. There are not too many bench rests out there in the field.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

a photo of the garand pls. helps me put everything together  im so glad you enjoyed your range day!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I've got a leather reproduction M1907 sling on it that I took off my Mini-14, will probably put a period correct sling on it eventually. I used the hasty sling method which worked pretty well, especially sitting. You're right not many benches out there, the only time I plan on firing this rifle off the bench will be for load development now that it's sighted in. I love the sights on this rifle, super crisp and clear and adjusting them is simple.

Here ya go shotlady, next time you're looking to pick something up for your boys look into a couple of these:


Hopefully I can get back up there when the range isn't so busy and really wring it out.

-Infidel


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Those offhand shots are excellent! 

Seriously the weight of the M1 helps but everything considered that is awesome.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Infidel, you most likely know this already, but I would be remis if I did not mention it - any ammo you buy or handload must have the pressure curve of the M2 Ball unless you have a Schuster adjustable gas plug. You run the risk of bending the operating rod otherwise. Most reloaders stick with IMR4895 (different from H4895) which is the powder the military used.
Your picture makes me want to get my M-1 out, they just have a very high "fondle factor".

Edited to add: USGI issue OD green cotton web slings for the M-1 rifle can be found online at Charley's Surplus
www.charleyssurplus.com They've got a lot of neat stuff. I paid $8.99 for a sling, unused still in original wrapper. These slings can be used for a variety of rifles. I also set up my Vietnam-era web gear with original pieces including hard to find M-14 magazine pouches, and rot proof M-14 sling for my M1A.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Infidel, you most likely know this already, but I would be remis if I did not mention it - any ammo you buy or handload must have the pressure curve of the M2 Ball unless you have a Schuster adjustable gas plug. You run the risk of bending the operating rod otherwise. Most reloaders stick with IMR4895 (different from H4895) which is the powder the military used.
> Your picture makes me want to get my M-1 out, they just have a very high "fondle factor".
> 
> Edited to add: USGI issue OD green cotton web slings for the M-1 rifle can be found online at Charley's Surplus
> Army Military Surplus | WWII Field Gear | ACU Uniforms | Camping Supplies They've got a lot of neat stuff. I paid $8.99 for a sling, unused still in original wrapper. These slings can be used for a variety of rifles. I also set up my Vietnam-era web gear with original pieces including hard to find M-14 magazine pouches, and rot proof M-14 sling for my M1A.


I knew about loading to M2 ball specs but didn't have a powder in mind until now, I appreciate that. Thanks for the link, I'll check them out for the sling. I might look for a en-bloc bandolier while I'm at it since I think I want one of those.

Thank you for the compliment Montana Rancher.

-Infidel


----------

